# Love the Farmers



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2015)

'Tis true Rose...we all should give a lot more thought about  good ethical  farmers waaaay more than we probably already do


----------



## Ina (Oct 9, 2015)

Not many after our generation even know how to garden anymore, much less feed themselves.


----------



## Lara (Oct 9, 2015)

Best thing we can do is buy fresh and buy from local farmers. 
Frequent area Farmer's Markets instead of grocery store chains.


----------



## Lara (Oct 9, 2015)




----------

